

Bottom posting in email? - oconnor0

There are times when I'm conversing on a web mailing list &#38; would like to bottom post so the conversation is easier to read. Is this possible/easy in GMail and/or Outlook?
======
wx77
You can do it in gmail just scroll down and click under the quoted text. Never
used outlook so I'm not sure.

I personally think the default (top-posting) is much better, it isn't that
hard to follow conversations in reverse order but the opposite makes it really
hard to find the answers to solutions and find the responses to what you are
quoting. So from me: Please don't bottom post.

~~~
oconnor0
:-) I know that some mailing lists _strongly_ prefer bottom posting. I usually
try to adapt to whatever culture I'm entering; I don't care that strongly.

------
dfc
When is it not possible to bottom post? I'm not sure what's preventing you
from doing it?

More importantly bottom posting is "the right way" to reply:)

~~~
oconnor0
I can always do that, but the problem is that Outlook doesn't put markers on
what's quoted text & what's not.

Like

    
    
      --- Original Message ---
      Some text from you.
    
      And some text from me.
    

Versus

    
    
      --- Original Message ---
      > Some text from you.
    
      And some text from me.
    

(It looks like Gmail does this so I don't know what I was missing there...)

